
Why Have So Many Internet People Lost Touch With Reality? - prakash
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/02/04/why-have-so-many-internet-people-lost-touch-with-reality/
======
SamAtt
I get why Cuban feels the need to respond here but I think this is just an
example of blogs playing the traffic game. Saying "Mark Cuban is a hypocrite"
draws a lot more traffic than "Mark Cuban said X at random conference Y". So
that's what several of the "big name" sites did.

